# MT Tops 1,000 posts in 24 hours!



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Just looked, and was happily greeted with this little message.
This rocks!

Lets keep the magic moving! Way to go folks!


----------



## Kacey (May 24, 2006)

When I looked just now, it said 1007!  artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 24, 2006)

Mine presents in binary: 1111101111


----------



## michaeledward (May 24, 2006)

I'm sorry. 

That certainly means I am posting too much. 

I'll try to do better.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Can we hit 2,000?


----------



## terryl965 (May 24, 2006)

I believe 1250 is make able tonight if we just keep posting about Phil!!!!
Terry


----------



## crushing (May 24, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> I'm sorry.
> 
> That certainly means I am posting too much.
> 
> I'll try to do better.




Don't apologize, and please DO NOT cut back!  Thank you for your contributions to the forum.


----------



## Henderson (May 24, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Michael Billings (May 24, 2006)

MT is a rocking now.  The second half million posts should happen in no time at all.  Especially if Bob post in every single new user saying "HI."  Shameless Bob, shameless, but the desired result PLUS.  Keep it up everyone.  Let's see what we get by midnight.

*
POST --- POST --- POST*
-Michael


----------



## Lisa (May 24, 2006)

Wow, how cool.  I just left for a few hours and looky what happens.  How very very excellent indeed!

artyon:


----------



## Andrew Green (May 24, 2006)

Woohoo


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 24, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## mantis (May 24, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Can we hit 2,000?


start 3 threads in the study and you will easily get it


----------



## Bigshadow (May 24, 2006)

Yes, Mantis beat me to it.  Alas, I just got in from training and I am beat.  Anyway, I was going to say it must be the two or three threads running right now that seems to be drawing so much attention, myself included.  In fact, I just added some more.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 24, 2006)

Darn, I just realized today I broke 1000 posts.   I am sure it was today :ROFL:


----------



## Henderson (May 24, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Darn, I just realized today I broke 1000 posts. I am sure it was today :ROFL:


 
Congrats, Dave!


----------



## bluemtn (May 24, 2006)

Congratulations Dave, on your 1000+ posts!


----------



## Lisa (May 24, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Darn, I just realized today I broke 1000 posts.   I am sure it was today :ROFL:



Yay, Dave!  Whoot!  Way to go!
artyon:


----------



## bluemtn (May 24, 2006)

I just got 900th post count an hour ago!


----------



## Henderson (May 24, 2006)

> *1,072* Posts In Last 24 Hours


This is incredible!


----------



## Bigshadow (May 24, 2006)

Martial Talk breaks 1000 posts in a 24 hour time period... $20. Bigshadow breaks 1000 posts on the same day... $50. Bigshadow manages to hijack this thread as well.... Priceless!   Thanks everyone! 

:rofl:


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (May 24, 2006)

Too cool!


----------



## Flatlander (May 24, 2006)

Didn't we hit 1000 one other time before?  Or was that only 900 ish?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Think it was 900.  Might have been 1000 though.


----------



## Michael Billings (May 25, 2006)

What was the grand total yesterday?

-Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 25, 2006)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> What was the grand total yesterday?
> 
> -Michael


1,105


----------



## BrandiJo (May 26, 2006)

wow thats cool i didnt relise there where so many people or posts going on


----------

